# SMART ID CARD based Permanent Residents time frame?



## JamesNY (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I have read that it supposed to take about 3 days to get the Smart ID card for 1st time applicants with permanent residence permit, is this true? Does anyone have any recent experiences?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Have they started issuing Smart ID cards to the Permenant Residents?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Department of Home Affairs - 70 Offices Ready


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Skilled said:


> Have they started issuing Smart ID cards to the Permenant Residents?



So u can apply smart ID card with PR now?


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

since when?


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Have they started issuing Smart ID cards to the Permenant Residents?


Is it true that PR holders can apply for Smart IDs?


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

No. Only being issued to SA-born citizens (who themselves have to be born to citizens, when I was applying for my ID a 16-year-old SA citizen was made apply for an ID book because her _mother_ was foreign-born) applying for their first ID, and the over-60s. It's going to take 8 years to issue to everyone. My guess, you'll be told to apply for a smart card only when they have issued to citizens.


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

If these cards are only being issued to SA born people, what do we do if we were born outside SA but naturalized citizens? I obtained SA citizenship in 1984 and have had an ID since then. No details on the DHA website


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

If you have an ID book you keep it until they call you to replace it. As I said, they expect to take 8 years to finish this, from 2013. 
Realistically, I expect that they'll stop issuing ID books soon after every home affairs office is equipped to issue smart cards.


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

My guess, and it's only a guess, is that PR holders will be amongst the last to get smart ID cards, at least for first issue. Even then, many won't get a three day turnaround time because there will still be a marriage department delay.
I do expect that as banks now take part in issuing IDs, the process will speed up.
My mother in law is SA born and is old enough to apply, I'll get her do do it and see how long it takes. My wife is an SA citizen but born in Zambia, and her father was foreign born. When she gets a smart ID option, then I'll start wondering when it's my turn.


----------

